# Show and Tell: Japanese Aircraft Junkyard



## tac-67 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thought I'd share a photo I recently purchased on ebay relatively inexpensively, as I thought it was unique. Perhaps you've seen it already. Hope you like it.

TC


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 19, 2006)

Interesting picture.

I'd say it was taken in the PI or in the Mariana's.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2006)

An interesting pic Tac-67 but too enlarged.On my screen it is visible partially only.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2006)

Agreed, a little big. A word of caution on your copyright notice, 
since you purchased this off of e-bay, it was obviously not taken 
by anyone in your family. You do not get copyright status 
because you purchased the print. Unless the person who snapped 
the shutter signed off on allowing copyright rights to be given up, 
you don't have it. Also, FYI, the copyright for the photos last for 
75 years after the originators death.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 28, 2007)

Interesting photo. I think I see an A6M Zero of some description in there... Not sure what else I can see in the 
Japanese junk pile. I think though that there could be some very rare Japanese fighters in that mess...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 29, 2007)

All those aircraft look like oscars...


----------



## timshatz (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I see a bunch of Oscars in there. Close to the camera. Not sure about the further away and to the left.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 29, 2007)

imagine if you had all that in your backyard


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 30, 2007)

You'd be rich if you had all that in your backyard. You could sell those off to the museums as even in poor condition a lot of those particular fighters are ultra-rare. A lot of Japanese fighters and bombers were destroyed in or after the Pacific War...


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2007)

The tail with the markings in the center is that of a Ki-84 of the 52nd Sentai. Which Chutai Im not sure, each one had a different color White for 1st Chutai, Red with white outline for 2nd Chutai and Yellow for 3rd Chutai. From the look of it, I would say this one is from the 2nd Chutai because of the white outline. 

Micdrow


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 6, 2007)

Interesting that you can identify the colour of the band in a black and white photo. Good photo that one.


----------

